# 1st cheese smoke



## gone4nc (Nov 23, 2013)

I did my first cheese Friday.  I did colby, mild and medium cheddar and montery Jack.  I used apple and  hickory, too much hickory I think. We had grilled cheese from the medium cheddar tonight and it was very good. I will be running a lot more of this stuff.  Thanks to everyone on here , for all the nice posts with so much info.


----------



## flyboys (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds really good!


----------



## gone4nc (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry for no wview, bur I was thinking it's only cheese.  Now I know it's worth qview by the taste.


----------



## flyboys (Nov 23, 2013)

My wife already thinks I'm an idiot for taking pics of my food, let alone if I took pics of everything.  Don't worry about it, grab it next time, I'm sure it'll be even better


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 23, 2013)

The hickory will mellow over time.  Most will let the cheese rest for at least a month before eating.  How long did you smoke it?

Stan


----------



## gone4nc (Nov 23, 2013)

It was 50º outside and it was in the smoke 2 hours.  Thsnks for the tip on letting it age a little. First batch means no waiting around hear. We took some with us to enjoy while watching the Gettysburg address parade today. I had to pass some to some friends that had just march the distance.


----------



## venture (Nov 23, 2013)

Just getting around to cheese smoking time here in foggy CA country?

Can't wait?

Usually like sharp cheddars and other more expensive cheeses?

When smoking?  I find the smoke flavor makes even the cheaper and milder cheeses taste great!

Be sure to let your cheese rest a few weeks, even if vacupacked.  The rest mellows it out.

As always?  The wait is the worst part!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## wade (Nov 24, 2013)

GONE4NC said:


> I did my first cheese Friday. I did colby, mild and medium cheddar and montery Jack. I used apple and hickory, too much hickory I think. We had grilled cheese from the medium cheddar tonight and it was very good. I will be running a lot more of this stuff. Thanks to everyone on here , for all the nice posts with so much info.


Cheese straight from the smoker usually tastes very raw. It needs time for the smoke flavours to penetrate and mellow. Wrap as much as you can (vac pac if you have one) and leave it for at least a week before you try it again - preferably longer. If you thought it was good yesterday just wait until you try it once it has had a little time to mature.


----------



## wade (Nov 24, 2013)

Flyboys said:


> My wife already thinks I'm an idiot for taking pics of my food, let alone if I took pics of everything. Don't worry about it, grab it next time, I'm sure it'll be even better


I think most of us have a similar challenge. There is often a lot of truth when guys say "My wife just does not understand me!" Lol


----------



## noshrimp (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm hoping for some cooler weather here in AZ so I can get a batch smoked to have ready for Christmas. Good advice from all to let cheese rest for a few weeks before eating.


----------

